# Pee Pads and Little Boys



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter pees outside but we are thinking about training him inside because when it rains/snows hard he will not urinate or do #2 outside without us forcing him to remain outside for almost 30 minutes on a leash. This has been going on for 2 years so the vet would like us to think about inside training for these days. I don't mind doing this but my question is - how do you train your little guys to go inside. He lifts a leg so my concern is pee going far. Sometimes it shoots past his front legs (terrible aim!).


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

YEA I SEE WHAT YOU MEAN ABOUT THE LITTLE BOYS..WITH WHOLE LEG THING GOING ON.. B) .. MY SUGAR IS A GIRL BUT WE TRAINED HER TO THE PADS WHEN WE FIRSTGOT HER..NOW WHEN WE TRAVEL OR TAKE A WALK SHE WILL GO OUTSIDE BUT GOES INSIDE THE REST OF THE TIMES..

MY HUSBAND SAID THAT IS THE BEST THING I COULD HAVE EVER DONE WAS TRAIN HER TO THE PADS INSIDE..YA NEVER HAVE TO GO OUTSIDE IN BAD WEATHER..HEHEHE...

WELL SINCE YOUR LITTLE ONE IS OLDER LIKE THEY SAY HARD TO TEACH AN OLD DOG NEW TRICKS BUT I SURE HOPE YOU CAN BECAUSE IT DOES MAKE LIKE ALOT EASIER..IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT TOO... :smheat: GOOD LUCK


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

You can make a pretend fire hydrant out of an empty milk container for the aim issue. I have girls but I have had a male dog in the past and he lifted outside and was also trained to pad for bad weather days at which time he would squat. They can learn to squat at least mine did if there is nothing to pee against that requires a full leg lift. It just takes some practice- even girls lift their leg a little so as not to pee where they are standing. Some male dogs never lift a leg if neutered early.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Mine started going inside first (squat) and then somehow knew to lift when outside, so maybe the reverse will be true for Hunter? 

Since you are concerned about aim, I'm thinking maybe you can use the potty training trick of putting down four pads in the beginning and rewarding when he goes on the pad and then picking up pads one by one, ending up with one pad. You can tape them down with scotch tape rolled over on itself. 

Good luck- it's awesome not having to go outside to bathroom!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I could never teach Boo to use pads,he just wanted to go outside. I tried to train him to pads when he was a baby,& I tried to teach him to use them if the weather was really bad, but he had rather hold it or go outside in all kinds of bad weather. He is good at pee on command,so no lingering in the rain or snow. At 5 yrs old,he suddenly started to use Hannahs pad,so I guess he learned from her. He still goes outside too,so I guess he's finally trained for both now.He's always been really neat,no urine on him,he's very careful. He mostly squats,but being larger,he sure can soak a pad & if he gets too close to the edge,I have a mess. So,I'm not sure I'm better off now,I guess he is,but cleaning up after 2 is double duty. He still poops outside only.I have no idea why after 2 yrs of Hannah being here & using a pad,why he decided to use it too. Maybe his male instinct to cover her urine with his finally kicked in. You could try wetting a pad with Hunters own urine & see if that will jump start his instints.


----------



## sofiesmama (Oct 7, 2008)

You might try getting one of the dog litter boxes. Strange, I know, but its worked really well for me. The sides come up about 6 inches off the ground to circumvent any issues associated with lifting. Also, it saves your floors in the event that your pup takes a very large or one too many pees before you have a chance to change the pad (I use a wee wee pad instead of the dog litter). They come in different sizes; I got a medium and it provides enough room for Samson to do his requisite 50 spins before going. I also purchased a UGODOG and use one of the grates in the middle of the litter box to prevent little wet footprints all over my floors.

As for training him to go indoors, you'll probably need to do the x-pen/crate training, just like one would with a new puppy. Line an x-pen or any enclosed area with the pads and put him in there when he wakes up, after exercise, after food and water, etc. If he doesn't go after 5 minutes or so, back into his crate. The process will hopefully be a lot easier for you since you already have a sense of Hunter's schedule. When changing out the pads, always leave one with his scent on it at least in the beginning.

Good luck with your training!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm not sure, but Jodi was paper trained when I got him so it was no problem with pee pads. But he will pee on a pad if it is outside too, so I will use these sometimes if he won't pee (when it's raining), and put one on the deck. He goes straight for the pad, it's great.

How about if you try him targeting a pee pad outside and then put one inside. Not sure about the aim problem. As a puppy he used to go near the edge of the pad or over the edge, so it was still messy. maybe you just need several pads??


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A box works...or if he will urinate on something, fill an empty soda bottle with water and wrap a pee pad around it. Place in the middle of the pad. 

BTW, Roo tried to pull that garbage of having to stay out forever. We solved it by taking a timer out with me and after that he went back in his crate for a while and we'd try again. He goes quite quickly now.


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 4 2009, 10:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801129


> A box works...or if he will urinate on something, fill an empty soda bottle with water and wrap a pee pad around it. Place in the middle of the pad.
> 
> BTW, Roo tried to pull that garbage of having to stay out forever. We solved it by taking a timer out with me and after that he went back in his crate for a while and we'd try again. He goes quite quickly now.[/B]


Fred squats on the pee pads and lifts his leg outside--BUT, he has never pooped on the pads. I have found his "logs" in the dining room and the back guest bedroom some days. One of the dogs peed in front of the kitchen island and now I have to put a pee pad there and it is USED! I have been taking him out every 30 minutes but I think this is a habit now. I can't catch him no matter how hard I try. I know he can hold his pee as the pee pads in his room are very seldom wet in the mornings when he wakes up at 5:30-6 am. With Frank in the hospital for over a week and taking lots of care now, I am not as astute as I was but--am determined to get back on track with his pooping--I just can't seem to figure out his schedule. But, then he is still a baby at 6 months. Just need to retrain ME!!!!


----------

